# Muay Thai Camps



## jonorth (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi there everybody,

My name is Jo and I am 26 years old from England. I am currently in Thailand where I am training Muay Thai in a camp out here. 
You can follow my story here >>

http://femalemuaythai.tumblr.com


----------



## ..n.. (Apr 27, 2010)

Interesting blog.  8 months is a good length of time...  are you going to stay at Tiger MT entire time?


----------



## jonorth (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think I will train solidly at TMT for the whole 8 months. There are so many other gyms in Phuket that I will definitely be trying out and then in Bangkok on the way home I will spend a few days in gyms there.


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome! I'll be keeping up with your blog.


----------



## miko (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow this is awsome.
Definitely going to follow it


----------



## k.y.n muay thai (Dec 5, 2010)

Have a look at k.y.n muay thai gym. It is about 30 mins by boat from phuket on an island called koh yao noi, The trainer there is is called hlukhin he is 9 times champion and a real enthusiastic trainer. check out there web site www.phuket-krabi-muay thai.com.


----------



## RatchadaNinja (Dec 29, 2010)

"Apparently, because they are good at marketing and have built up to be one of the biggest camps in the *world, *this doesn&#8217;t make them real."

How do you define Muay Thai? Can you please give me a description of your view of what it is.


----------

